# Canadian Expeditionary Force, 1914-1919 by Colonel G. W. L. Nicholson



## MAJOR_Baker (28 Aug 2003)

I am looking for a book, my Grandfather had one but upon his death it went "missing."  Any leads would be appreciated!


----------



## Michael OLeary (29 Aug 2003)

Maj Sherwood, unfortunately, that‘s out of print, but you can find copies through used book services such as abebooks.com, where I see it running $200-400 US per copy.

Mike


----------



## Bill Smy (30 Aug 2003)

Go to the Directorate of History and Heritage site (DHH. You can download a copy.


----------



## rlaughton (22 Oct 2004)

Ah, a happy day in Milton, Ontario. Today my own copy of Nicholson's book "Official History of the Canadian Army in the First World War" arrived from Harmon's used books in Pleasantville, Nova Scotia. It is in excellent condition, I don't think it saw very much use, if any. I see it was owned by Dr. R. M. Rowter of Bridgewater, Nova Scotia (if anyone happens to know of him or his family - his book has a new good home).  I had put off buying the few copies that were on e-Bay and other places due to the price and reported condition.  At US$200 this was still expensive for a book that retailed for only $5 at printing, but well worth it - and it is in excellent condition.

As many know, the Canadian Department of National Defense (DND) was considering a reprint of the text but they abandoned that last year. Instead there is a PDF version on the web, but most international researchers have noted that the page numbers don't match the book and the maps are missing. Many months ago I scanned the major colour maps from a library copy and those are on our web site with extracts of the text and a link to the DND site:

Great War Research Site of George Van Wyck Laughton, M.C.
http://www.censol.ca/research/greatwar/nicholson/text/nicholson.htm

For those that are looking for other sections, I can now check those for you and scan what information you want. If it is a cold, cold winter in Canada I just might do the whole book! Since no one wants to reprint it, I doubt they care about copyright.

And for those that are trying to link back to Grampa in the CEF, as I was at the start, remember that many of the boys went to England and then transferred to the BEF to get a commission.  Initially I was trying to track my grandfather through the CEF and then found that he went to the BEF 3rd Army, 34th Div., 26th Northumberland Fusiliers.  If you too are in that situation, check my research web site for other links that will take you to those records in Britain.

Richard


----------



## rlaughton (3 Dec 2012)

The CEFSG team undertook to reproduce the Nicholson text, including all maps and sketches, and to present that in a web based project on the CEFSG MATRIX site as a UTILITY here:

http://cefresearch.ca/matrix/Nicholson/

One of the most interesting aspects of that work is that all of the Nicholson maps were placed on Google Earth as transparencies, so you can now go to GE and see the current area with the Nicholson map overlay.

We hope you find that information of value!

Richard
http://cefresearch.ca


----------

